# Robc's enclosure tutorial thread



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought I'd put all of my previous enclosure tutorials together in one thread.

*My new P. Murinus split backdrop enclosure pic tutorial*

I decided to take a tank and split it for my two female P. Murinus' but wanted to ensure they couldn't see each other - I'm planning on breed them and wanted them to each have their own private space. I didn't want glass or plexiglass as a divider so I decided to use one of my custom backdrops. The most important part of this enclosure is measurement - it must be dead on. A little off on your measurments means you end up with one fat T... The split lid can be purchased at most Petco's or repitle stores and it works perfectly for this enclosure. Let's begin (sorry about all the pics...there is also a video of the completed enclosure below):

*Step One:*

Notch the side of the tank where the divider is going to sit - 1/4" over the thickness of your foam...I use 2" foam and I recommend it.













*Step Two:*

Measure and cut your foam to fit snuggly inside the newly notched tank. Tip: make sure all pieces fit before texturizing anything.













*Step Three: *

Notching the foam so each side of the lid can move freely.

Here's the lid I used - the only one that will work for this type of enclosure. They come in various sizes:































*Step Four:*

Make sure the lid and foam meet perfectly...don't want any escapees...







*Step Five:*

For the divider only - not the backdrop pieces - measure the thickness and don't texture that area where the divider and backdrops meet...you'll want it flat to fit tightly.













After texturizing the divider notice the flat area that wasn't texturized. That's where the backdrops will meet the divider. Texturize both sides the same way. For more info on this see my previous tutorial entitled "Robc's 3D Backdrop Tutorial".













*Step Six:*

After backdrops are texturized and caulk & substrate have been added (and dried for at least an hour or two - I waited overnight) put the tank divider in - do not glue! Then position both backdrops as pictured below. I suggest inserting at an angle to avoid disturbing the substrate...keep in mind - it's a tight fit. A little force is necessary.













*Step Seven:*

Glue the backdrops in one at a time being sure to lift the backdrop up so it meets the top of the tank - do this fast before the glue dries.



















This is what it should look like at this point:







*Step Eight:*

Caulk the gaps on the notches where the divider meets the tank. Also caulk where the divider meets the backdrops and where it meets the tank. Put the caulk on, smear it and add substrate:































This is what it should now look like:













*Step Nine:*

Add the wood pieces as you like - glue into place on the bottom of the tank. You may need to use some support on some pieces until the glue dries:

























After the wood has been added:

























*Step Ten:*

Add substrate to the bottom of the tank:













*Step Eleven:*

Add plants - putting in a fertilizer stick into the root system first. I prefer to use Pothos plants...they grow well in low to no light.



















*Finally! Enclosure is now complete! (Sorry for the bad glare...there is a video below that looks a little clearer)*













*Video:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=PMurinusvideotutorial_02.flv


*My new Poecilotheria fasciata enclosure - step by step pics*

I ordered a 6" female Poecilotheria fasciata from Reptist yesterday (great communication - can't wait to get her! Great guy to work with) so I needed to build her an aorbeal enclosure. Had fun doing this one...it's not quite what I wanted to do. I still will be building a 9' x 3' tri-level communal pokie tank...but this one will do for one or two. It's 4' x 2'....check it out! Sorry, no spider in it yet...will be tomorrow! Rob


Here I am at *step 1*: carving the back drop - quite the messy project! Thankfully my wife is understanding... :O)













*Finished back drop - after adding caulk & substrate:*







*Adding wood pieces *(after baking to 400 degrees) we found in the woods near our house - the key to any natural-looking enclosure (buying from a store leaves something lacking I feel):



















*After the wood is all glued in:*







*More wood added *to give it that natural look since there's never just one tree in the woods:













*Adding the plexiglass *piece on the bottom front to keep in the substrate - always a min. of 6":







*Added the substrate to the bottom:*







*Adding the plants...arranged how you might find them in the wild:*













*Finished enclosure:*







*Looking up:*














*Robc's Poecilotheria fasciata enclosure lid pic tutorial*

I had a lot of people asking about what kind of lid set-up I use. The lid set up I use is a sliding lid with a plexigass front mounted on a hinge, I do this so I can just swing open the plexi-glass front and mist the cage and then shut it to hold the humidity. I find this more effective than having a full plex-glass lid and having to open the lid everytime I want to just mist the cage..

*Step 1:* Cut plexi gass to desired height and make sure it over laps on right side over scree and comes just to the edge on the left and glue hinge to outer rim of the lid. Then glue plexi gass cover to the otherside of the hinge. Tip: Do this fast or the glue will dry before you set the hinge/plexi-glass in place.













*step 2: *

After glue dries open and shut hinge to make sure it operate's correctly. Put lid on enclosure



















*Step 3: *

Install handles on plexigass front and side of lid.


























*Revamped T.Blondi enclosure (step by step pics & tutorial) *

Had to redo my T. Blondi enclsoure because I couldn't clean properly. I found some great log pieces in the woods yesterday. The log I used is hollow and has a viewing window...I baked all pieces to 400 degrees to kill bacteria, pests... This tank is by far one of the best I have built in my opinon. Below are step by step pics of the process. Hope this gives others ideas. Sorry if the pics load slowly. Opinions appreciated....

*Tools Used:*







*Step 1*

Fill the cage with substrate (I used 13 blocks of Ecoearth)







*Step 2*

Cut the acryllic to size to prevent t. blondi from burrowing into the substrate.







*Step 3*

Hot-glue the acryllic to log



















*Step 4*

Move aside the substrate and position log







*Step 5*

Half-bury and mold the log in substrate to create a more natural-looking den







*Step 6*

Insert driftwood. Push driftwood into expand-a-foam backing and glue in place until secure. Also glue to top of den













*Step 7*

Add dried moss to driftwood where it joins together to create a seamless look







*Step 8*

Add plants

*Before:*







*After:*







*Aerial:*







*Step 9*

Add moss. Wet the moss front and back and half-bury in substrate.







*Step 10*

Add water bowl







*Step 11*

Add T...of course!







*Finished enclosure:*


----------



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

*Cont'd....*

*Robc's 3-d backdrop tutorial (pic-by-pic) *

My guide for making backdrops...anyone can do it, beginner or advanced. it really enhances the look of the enclosure, IMHO and I suggest using 2" thick foam - I used 1" in this tutorial but 2" really enhances the look...

*Tools Used:*







*Step 1:*

Cut styrofoam to size. Styrofoam must be r5-r14 high-impact styrofoam--can be found at Home Depot or Lowes, ect.







*Step 2:*

Use wire brush drill bit attatchment to add texture to the styrofoam.













*Step 3:*

Angle top of backdrop to fit the top of cage







*Step 4:*

Add structure to the backdrop by cutting deeper into the styrofoam. Where step 2 is just texture, step 4 is about creating more definate "rock" formations













*Step 5:*

Prepare caulk gun. Cut the tip off as far down as possible.







Puncture the seal inside the caulk tube.







Load the caulk gun







*Step 6:*

Spread a large amount of caulk on the styrofoam and spread evenly



















Tip--use latex gloves, because the caulk is very hard to get off your hands.

Remember to spread caulk along the top and sides, but you don't need to worry about spreading it on the bottom.







*Step 7:*

Pour substrate over the styrofoam and press it down.













Don't forget to add substrate to the sides.







Tip/shake the styrofoam to remove excess substrate.







The mostly finished product:













*Step 8:*

Let styrofoam dry for at least 24 hours, although I suggest 36-48 hours to be sure.
After it is dry, shake/tip the backdrop again to remove more excess substrate. This makes the texture even more defined.

*How to install Robc's 3-d backdrop..pic-by-pic tutorial*

I have a lot of members asking how to install the backdrop.....so I have made this pic by pic tutorial......If you want to know how this backdrop was made see (Robc's 3-d backdrop pic-by-pic tutorial)

*Tools needed*

All you need is a high temp glue gun with general glue (standard glue)







*Step 1*

Clear substrate away from the back bottom of the tank and slope at a angle.







*Step 2*

Put backdrop in at a angle and get top beneath the lip on inside of tank.







*Step 3*

Lay backdrop back at angle and apply glue to back....mainly on perimeter.
Tip: High temp glue dries very fast and gets tacky within 15-20 seconds, so do this fast.







*Step 4*

Press back drop on to glass while pushing upward to lip of tank and makes sure to press on sides.
Tip: You can put backdrop on from top then press on to glass.













*Step 5*

Put subtrate at proper depth to cover end (bottom of backdrop).







*Your finished results.*







Thanks...hope you enjoyed!! Rob


----------



## seanbond (Jul 19, 2008)

GREAT JOB! Fantastic setups! i never use that word 
Really though i wish i had the time and patience to do that when i sign my record deal, youll be my personal t' setup guy:clap:


----------



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

seanbond said:


> GREAT JOB! Fantastic setups! i never use that word
> Really though i wish i had the time and patience to do that when i sign my record deal, youll be my personal t' setup guy:clap:


Good luck with your record deal.....I have built enclosures for zoo's....but I will do yours


----------



## robc (Jul 31, 2008)

*Here is the tree bark backround Tutorial:*

Well, I decided to do a different kind of backdrop this time. This is designed for an aorbeal species. You might have to do some searching for some tree bark but it'll be well worth it. You can sometimes find it available in reptile stores. 
Here are the step by step video's - shows more than pictures can. I hope they load quickly for everyone.


*Video One:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Treebarkbackgroundtutorial_10.flv

*Video two:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Treebarkbackgroundtutorial_11.flv

*Video three:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Treebarkbackgroundtutorial_12.flv

*Video four:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Treebarkbackgroundtutorial_13.flv

*Video five:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Treebarkbackgroundtutorial_14.flv

*Video six:*


----------



## robc (Aug 1, 2008)

*Here is the P.Irminia video enclosure tutorial:*

This is the tank that I had previoulsy created the tree bark backdrop for. I really like this setup and hopefully so will our new Sun Tiger.
I have another video tutorial coming for my new 7" P. Regalis female that's due to arrive tomorrow. I'll post those videos as soon as I'm finished. 


*Video One:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Irminiastepbystepenclosure_01.flv

*Video Two:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Irminiastepbystepenclosure_02.flv

*Video Three:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Irminiastepbystepenclosure_03.flv

*Video Four:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Irminiastepbystepenclosure_04.flv


Hope you enjoyed...thanks! Rob


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

Robc's enclosure sliding lid tutorial (pics & video)



Me and my dad wanted a sliding lid for my 70gal tank (this will work for any size tank) so we called Zilla, who didn't have any and when we mentioned just building our own, they said it was impossible. So, here's the "impossible" sliding lid we built with step by step pics & video. 
Originally it was going to be a split tank but I decided not to split it. I want more floor space for my newest big female T. Blondi (it's a tall tank but I will be adding foam below the thick substrate to make it safe for the Blondi). Hope you can follow this...it was a very complicated project....


*Step One:*

Get your wood cut to the proper lenghts of the back and sides of your tank. Hold the pieces in place (we had a special tool to do this) and drill holes into wood and connect all three pieces (back and sides). Counter-sink the holes (very important..do this on all holes drilled) and put your screws in (I use 2" screws to make sure it's very secure).






































*Step Two:*

Measure and mark where the base for the sliding tray will go. Bascially this is where the sliding lid will rest.








*Step Three:*

Attach front piece - this will be the bottom of where your sliding tray rests and also the front of the lid - so measure carefully! 




















*Step Four:*

Drill holes in back and side portions of main frame in between the lines you measured for earlier to attach the sliding lid resting area.



















Be sure to counter-sink your holes!!








*Step Five:*

After all holes are drilled and counter-sunk, place your wood piece for the sliding lid resting area in place and use a C-Clamp to hold in place (if possible) while you insert screws on front and sides - this is where your lid will sit.































This shows where your lid will be sitting - this is the side portion:







Here's the back:







Here's an overview of how the lid looks at this point sitting on the tank without the sides pieces:














*Step Six:*

Drill holes for the side pieces the sliding lid will rest on:







Clamp the side pieces down inside the lines you measured earlier or to meet up with the back portion of lid resting area you've already installed and insert screws:













This is how it should look after sides are installed - this is the back right corner (back left should look identical):













Here's the back of the lid:








*Step Seven:*

Cut tray guides to the correct size (will be the same length as your side piece) and drill holes for installation - be sure to counter-sink holes again:



















Attach the tray guide with 3 small screws (depending on the size of your tank). Do this on both sides!








*Step Eight:*

Making the sliding screen frame. There is a kit at most hardwares store for this. You have four corners and you cut the frame to the width and length you need. Make your screen frame so it will slide easily in and out of the tray guides - be sure not too make it too tight or you could destroy your screen lid over time pulling on it.

Cut the screen frame:







Insert corner pieces:













After you get the first piece cut and the corner piece attached, test it in the tray guide to be sure it fits:







Check the length to be sure it fits there as well:







This is how it should look resting in the tray guides:



















Here's a quick video showing the lid at this point (note: your screen lid will be somewhat floppy at this point without the screen in):

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Enclosurelidtutorial_55.flv


*Step Nine:*

Putting the screen in the frame:

Cut your screen so there's about 6" of overlap on each side. Use a Screen Spline Roller tool (available at most hardware stores) to fit the screen spline into the space around the frame holding the screen in place.

Here's a couple of video's showing us doing this:

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Enclosurelidtutorial_56.flv

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Enclosurelidtutorial_61.flv

*Step Ten:*

Cut off the excess screen:

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Enclosurelidtutorial_62.flv


*Step Eleven:*

Drill holes for handles and install. I used two handles but my tank is 4' long - you can use one if it's a 5-20gal tank.













*Here's the finished product!*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Enclosurelidtutorial_64.flv


Hope you guys enjoyed! Let me know if you have any questions - I know it's a lot of info....Thanks! Rob


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

*Robc's new female T.Blond enclosure  video tutorial*

This is the tank from my sliding lid tutorial, I put my new Female T.Blondi in it, and she seems to realylike it. I made this set-up based of a root design, Blondi's in the wild will use tree roots that are exsposed and make burrows in them, or take over a excisting burrow. The video's below are the step by step procedure for building the tank:

*Video 1:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_1.flv

*Video 2:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_2.flv

*Video 3:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_3.flv

*Video 4:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_4.flv

*Video 5:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_5.flv

*Video 6:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_6.flv

*Video 7:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_7.flv

*Video 8:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_8.flv

*Video 9:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Female3videotutorial_9.flv


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 10, 2008)

robc u are truly incredible. Your enclosures really make any T look small!!!
u make it look like we can just press the easy button and we have an enclosure!


----------



## equuskat (Aug 10, 2008)

I love watching your tutorials.


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> robc u are truly incredible. Your enclosures really make any T look small!!!
> u make it look like we can just press the easy button and we have an enclosure!


I wish I could explain what goes on in my head before building the enclosure......I basicaly have it designed before I build it, the most important part is finding the center pieces and making them work....there are so many ways toput one piece of wood in a enclosure.....rob


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> I love watching your tutorials.


Thank-you, hey your name is in a lot of them  .....rob


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 10, 2008)

These are the best enclosures I have ever seen! Wow you are really talented. :clap:


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> These are the best enclosures I have ever seen! Wow you are really talented. :clap:


Thank-you....I try my best and to keep new Ideas flowing.....rob


----------



## robc (Aug 14, 2008)

*Robc's P.Rufilata enclosure (video & pics)*

Well I decided to get a P.Rufilata, It ended up being male so I may keep him I may not....I wanted a Female but bought a unsexed T (I took the chance). The enclosure is a bit small it is a 5.5 gal but it will suite him fine, I did make the hide from tree bark (see video) not cork.

*Video of hide:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=PRufilatahidevideo_01.flv

*Video of Enclosure:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=PRufilataenclosurevideo_01.flv


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

*Here is my updated T-Room:*

[Youtube]epU-eg6T8dg[/Youtube]

[Youtube]ZtyqTCSLnbU[/Youtube]


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

*Here is the plexiglass lid tutorial*

Well I have this lid on some of my pokie tanks and decided to shoot a tutorial of it. This may have been done before or something similar but I wanted to share it with you guys.This lid has good ventilation and holds great humidity.I use thicker plexiglass so it doesn't bow or crack, the video is below.

*Video 1:*

[youtube]ZQW2FOQayoc[/youtube]

*Video 2:*

[youtube]33EtGOoSLho[/youtube]


----------

